# The Rebel Wheel New Album "Simple Machines"



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

A second song dropped today.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

"Screw"


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The Rebel Wheel is a Canadian progressive rock band led by singer, songwriter, arranger, producer, multi-instrumentalist David Campbell.






Fiction Music Productions


Home page of Fiction Music Productions, a producer from Braeside. Fiction Music Productions creates high quality music scores for TV, Stage, and music artists.




www.fictionmusic.tv













Band | The Rebel Wheel


Progressive Rock band The Rebel Wheel's website main page.




www.therebelwheel.com


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Holy ****, David is back in fine form. Excellent band as well. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Permanent Waves said:


> Holy ****, David is back in fine form. Excellent band as well. Thank you for sharing.


Here he is keeping the groove while the pretty people sing...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I was at this show. They killed it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My singer/saxophone partner in the AnjChito duo, used to be a member of Rebel Wheel. She was in their 2 albums, "Diagramma" and "We Are In The Time of Evil Clocks". She did some of the vocals on the Evil Clocks and played sax on both.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

New song released from the album...


----------

